# [OT] Wybrać x86 czy amd64

## polleck

Cześć

Czeka mnie reinstalacja gentoo.

Zastanawiam się czy wybrać jak do tej pory wersję 64-bitową, czy przejść na wersję 32-bitową ??

A jeżeli 32-bit to dal jakiej architektury ?? Athlon-xp ??

Jakie są Wasze opinie ??

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## 13Homer

Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to specjalnie kupiłem laptopa z AMD64, żeby mieć 64-bitowy system. I twardo korzystałem prywatnie z tej architektury (równolegle utrzymywałem także x86, potrzebowałem tego do uruchomienia jednej gry). Braków było oczywiście sporo (typu flash, eclipse czy kodeki do mplayera), ale sie uparłem. Niestety jak przyszło do pracy ("komercyjnej") na tym systemie, to zrezygnowałem z 64 bitów i przeszedłem całkowicie (także prywatnie) na 32 bity.

Byc może za kilka miesięcy będę wracał na amd64, ale teraz dla mnie jest za wcześnie na 64 bity.

Architekturę mam, "oczywiście", athlon-xp.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam system na ~amd64 i wszystko działa (flash też, bo używam opery, a ona jest 32bitowa). W portage jest też mplayer-bin, więc z kodekami też nie będzie problemu.

----------

## pmz

Ja przez osiem miesięcy używałem 64-bitowego systemu. Jeśli chodzi o typową stację roboczą, to uważam że nie warto pchać się w 64-bity (przynajmniej na chwilę obecną). Z własnego doświadczenia powiedzieć mogę, że korzyści wynikające z używania natywnego środowiska dla amd64 wypadają słabo w porównaniu z pewną uciążliwością (mam na myśli m.in. kombinowanie z chrootem by używać Flasha, Adobe Readera, Opery, Wine, Open Office czy choćby binarnych gier) jaką niesie za sobą używanie na dzień dzisiejszy arch x86-64.

Sam przed nowym rokiem podjąłem decyzję o powrocie na 32-bitowe środowisko (przy okazji postanowiłem spróbować Gentoo). Obecnie cały system zbudowany mam w oparciu o następujące flagi:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Opcja -march=athlon64 włącza m.in. -msse2, tak wykorzystuję dodatkowe możliwości procesora. Całość sprawuje się bardzo dobrze, nie zauważyłem jakichkolwiek problemów ze stabilnością. No i wreszcie mogę pograć w moje ulubione Neverwinter Nights bez potrzeby stawiania mini distro w chroocie  :Wink: 

Przy okazji zauważyłem, że binarne sterowniki ATI na amd64 mają poważny problem z wyciekiem pamięci (po jednym dniu użytkowania systemu swap był już w użyciu). Obecnie po kilku dniach pracy pod Gnome system ani razu z niego nie skorzystał, a więc ten problem tutaj nie występuje. To również weź pod uwagę - platforma x86 jest bardziej liczna, a zatem prawdopodobnie lepiej przetestowana.

----------

## OBenY

A ja powiem, ze uzywam amd64 na procku intela EM64t i jestem w niebo wziety, wszystko dziala ladnie, sprawnie, odczuwalnie szybciej niz na x86. Z softem takim jak mplayer, firefox, flash, openoffice, java nie ma problemow, zainstalowane wersje binarne skompilowane dla 32bitowego srodowiska dzialaja elegancko  :Smile:  W tej chwili jednyna rzecza jaka mi nie dziala to ACPI (wylaczanie komputera), cala reszta jest gites  :Smile:  Nie wiem skad Wy bierzecie te problemy:)

----------

## pmz

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> wszystko dziala ladnie, sprawnie, odczuwalnie szybciej niz na x86.

 

Nie potwierdzam. Ani w grach, ani w pozostałych multimediach nie odnotowałem znacznego przyrostu szybkości działania.

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z softem takim jak mplayer, firefox, flash, openoffice, java nie ma problemow, zainstalowane wersje binarne skompilowane dla 32bitowego srodowiska dzialaja elegancko 

 

Masz zatem poinstalowane biblioteki 32-bitowe skoro możesz uruchamiać owe programy. Miałem PLD na 64-bitach i mój katalog /lib/ był praktycznie pusty. Wszystko, włącznie z podstawowym libc.so.6 siedziało w /lib64, tak więc bez dublowania bibliotek nie sposób było cokolwiek uruchomić (bowiem aplikacje 32-bitowe odwoływały się do katalogu /lib).

----------

## no4b

Ale chroota robić wcale nie trzeba.

----------

## Crenshaw

O ile dobrze wiem to flash mozna miec z nspluginwrapperem  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> W tej chwili jednyna rzecza jaka mi nie dziala to ACPI (wylaczanie komputera), cala reszta jest gites :) Nie wiem skad Wy bierzecie te problemy:)

 

Najprawdopodobniej swoje bierzemy stąd, skąd Ty bierzesz swoje problemy z ACPI ;)

U mnie ACPI działało :)

I jeszcze jedna rzecz: ja nie miałem kłopotów np. z flashem, o ile zainstalowałem mozilla-firefox-bin. Ale nie po to korzystam z Gentoo, żeby instalować wersje binarne pakietów.

----------

## polleck

No i wszystko jasne.

Ja też postanowiłem na początku: mam 64-bitowy sprzęt, niech będą te 64 bity.

Jednak życie weryfikuje wszystko.

Uciekam na 32-bity, jak to mówią, nie po to mam gentoo, żeby lecieć z pakietów binarnych  :Smile: 

Dzięki i pozdrawiam,

PS. czy 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 to dobra decyzja??

poproszę o komentarze innych...

----------

## noobah

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> ...W tej chwili jednyna rzecza jaka mi nie dziala to ACPI (wylaczanie komputera), cala reszta jest gites ...

 

Jam też nie mam żadnych problemów z flashem, OO.org i ACPI działa również wyśmienicie.

----------

## chojny

 *polleck wrote:*   

> No i wszystko jasne.
> 
> Ja też postanowiłem na początku: mam 64-bitowy sprzęt, niech będą te 64 bity.
> 
> Jednak życie weryfikuje wszystko.
> ...

 

dobra ale jak to mowia nie po to mam w domu obudowe i zasilacz AT zeby kupowac ATX wiec kupie z komisu P100 zamiast nowego sprzetu;)

jak ja bym wybieram na pewno bym bral 64bit. to jest przyszlosc i "za klika dni" beda wersje kazdego softu na ta platforme.

 *Homer13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale nie po to korzystam z Gentoo, żeby instalować wersje binarne pakietów.

 

tez tak kiedys myslalem ale teraz mam np Oo-bin i nie mam zamiaru go kompilowac przez cala noc tylko po to zeby sie uruchamial o 5s szybciej. jak dla mnie praca bezsensowna, ale kazdy robi jak uwaza.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Aktyn

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *OBenY wrote:*   W tej chwili jednyna rzecza jaka mi nie dziala to ACPI (wylaczanie komputera), cala reszta jest gites  Nie wiem skad Wy bierzecie te problemy:) 
> 
> Najprawdopodobniej swoje bierzemy stąd, skąd Ty bierzesz swoje problemy z ACPI 
> 
> U mnie ACPI działało 
> ...

 

Jak sie okazuje z Gentoo, każdy ma to co chce i co mu pasuje.   :Smile:   i chyba o to chodzi

Ja mam 64 bity, i jeżeli jakiś aplikacji nie ma pod to, to przeciesz jest 32-bit i tesz działa,

I nie bede stawiał 32 bit systemu tylko dla tych aplikacji.

Osobiście mam 64 tylko z powodów czysto rozwojowych że tak powiem.

Bo wydajność nie jest jeszcze argumentem.

Co do szybkości, to zależy od: 

1. kompilatora, ktury u mnie ggcc-3.4.4 generuje lepszy kod dla 32 bitów, choć po dodaniu masy flag, szybkosć wzrasta.

Jak sobie skompiluje dla 32 i uruchomie to pod 64, działa szybciej niż skompilowany na 64,

ale to nie jest reguła jakaś. Wiec jest to kwestia kompilatora

2. Niekture programy mają wstawki assemblerowe, kture zdajesie dla 64 bit nie działaja, a w 32 znacznie przyspieszaja działanie

3. Programy rzadko były pisane z myśla o wykorzystaniu 64 bit, rozrzerzen, ale to akurat działa wyśmienicie, 

przy instrukcjach tego typu działaja naprawde szybko. Z tego co wiem OpenGL czasem może to wykorzystywać,

ale nie testowałem tego żeby sie mieć czymś podzielić.

Tak że @polleck: sam zdecyduj

----------

## pmz

 *chojny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to jest przyszlosc i "za klika dni" beda wersje kazdego softu na ta platforme.
> 
> 

 

Hehe, tym mnie powaliłeś  :Smile:  Ja czekałem osiem miesięcy i nie zauważyłem żadnej poprawy na tym polu. Prawdę powiedziawszy, to nie wiadomo nawet czy kolejne osiem coś zmieni (twórcy aplikacji milczą w tej sprawie)...

----------

## chojny

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*   
> 
> to jest przyszlosc i "za klika dni" beda wersje kazdego softu na ta platforme.
> 
>  
> ...

 

no moze odrobine przesadzilem, ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze programow ktore musisz instalowac z binarek nie ma tak duzo a wybor 64bitow jest "krokiem do przodu" a nie staniem w miejscu

----------

## Ratman

Jesli chcesz możesz potestować dystrybucję gentoo z LiveDVD: RR4 - to dla x86 lub RR64 - dla 64bit.

A potem stawiać sobie gentoo od podstaw we własnej preferencji   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

Ja uzywalem x86_64 przez jakis czas ale wracam na x86. Powodow jest kilka. W tym takze java & eclipse  :Smile:  oraz sporadyczne problemy typu jakis tam flash etc. -> z czym mozna sobie poradzic bez przeszkod.  :Smile: 

Moje zdanie jest takie : jesli ktos jest "pasjonatem" to moze pchac sie we wszystko co swieze i nie dosc dojrzale.

Jesli nie, liczy sie czas , ktos np. pracuje i korzysta z komercyjnych rozwiazan (+ pokrewne) - to lepiej nie robic sobie zbednego klopotu  :Smile: 

Co do wydajnosci , hmmm , nie bardzo widze w czym mialbym dostrzec ow zysk ?  :Smile: 

Watpie abym mogl golym okiem dostrzec roznice ktora moga mi dac podwojnie wieksze rejestry  :Smile:  ?

OK Zgadzam sie , ze mozna wyczyscic ekran szybciej , badz skopiowac jakas tablice szybciej.  :Smile: 

Ale co mi da ze wyczyszce ekran w czasie np. 0.005s zamiast 0.010s  :Smile: 

(male ot)

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Hm powiem szczerze, ze tez uzyzywam x86_64 z celow czysto testowo-rozwojowych, lecz przyznaje, ze system na odpowiednio zmodyfikowanym glibcu i skompilowany pod 64 chodzi odczuwalnie szybciej niz 32bitowy odpowiednik. Fallow, jednak 64bit rejestry to dobra sprawa  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hm powiem szczerze, ze tez uzyzywam x86_64 z celow czysto testowo-rozwojowych, lecz przyznaje, ze system na odpowiednio zmodyfikowanym glibcu i skompilowany pod 64 chodzi odczuwalnie szybciej niz 32bitowy odpowiednik. Fallow, jednak 64bit rejestry to dobra sprawa 

 

Z tego co czytałem na forum AMD64 to system dobrze sie sprawuje przy kodowaniu.

U mnie na 64, bez modyfikacji glibca, czas wav do ogg:

```
ballads

real    3m33.050s

user    3m27.341s

sys     0m1.472s
```

Na 32 bitowym

```
ballads

4m11.871

4m7.850

0m1.030
```

to było ok. 60 min muzyki, uruchamiam pare rzeczy to zawsze coś testne przy okazji   :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

wątek przeniesiony do "Instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## Aktyn

No dobra, zrobiłem jeszcze test tar, 11 plików 493 Mb danych (wav), ext3

```
64 -bit + X-y mozilla

real    3m15.269s

user    3m1.935s

sys     0m2.712s

X-y mozilla + 32-bit chroot 

real    3m41.875s

user    3m28.109s

sys     0m2.736s

32-bit sys, sama konsola

real    3m34.880s

user    3m27.561s

sys     0m1.988s
```

Co działa tak samo to korekcja fft w audacity

No... może wystarczy... na razie.

----------

